# Robert Govett



## Anxious inquirer (Feb 19, 2004)

I recently bought some commentaries on NT-books by Govett. On the back there was an recommendation of Spurgeon &quot; Mr. Govett wrote a hundred years before his time, and the day will come when his works wil be treasured as sifted gold&quot;.

Has anyone ever read his books and commentaries and what do you think? about it?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 19, 2004)

I have all his works, but I obtained them when my grandfather died two years ago and they are not on my current reading &quot;list&quot; right now. However, I must say, the books are legnthy. Most of them, commentaries too, are quite long (which is a good thing in this case). I hope to get to them another time, but I know my grandfather enjoyed them thoroughly.


----------

